# Brand new camper tool - ioCamper



## iocamper (Sep 6, 2018)

ioCamper - The Transportable Folding Apartment
ioCamper turns any van to a motorhome. No need to modify the van. Full comfort for 4 people.

If you would like that to we continue developing this brand new idea to support us in crowdfunding campaign or share it with your friends. You can find the video and details here: ioCamper.Indiegogo


----------



## bertha (Sep 18, 2018)

I love this thread, good info


----------

